# What happened to the Instructor/Training Partner links?



## Ceicei (Sep 13, 2004)

Kaith,

What happened to the Instructor/Training Partner links?  I liked how you set them up previously with a search by name, region, or style.  Why were these features disabled?  It was nice when I could locate individuals living in my region or who study certain styles.

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 13, 2004)

When we switch to the new software the new code wasn't compatable with those features.  I haven't had time to dig into them, or find someone who can do the rewrite yet.


----------

